# BTU on the average question



## carlc1ny (Jan 27, 2015)

I am thinking about replacing my current pellet stove with a natural gas fueled free standing direct vent stove. I am trying to calculate the average cost of operation (per hour) of the natural gas stove to see if its less expensive than the pellet operation and should I proceed with buying the natural gas stove. The stove I am looking at is rated at 16,000 to 32,000 BTU's. My question revolves around how will the stove operate, at what average BTU will the stove produce after it brings the zone to the preset thermostat temperature. In other words will the stove operate at 10,000 BTU's + or- X BTU's as I realize it won't be pumping out 32,000 BTU's constantly. All the formulas I find tell me to enter the max rated BTU's for calculation. Is there a "average" BTU I can use in my calculation or calculate it out at max BTU and smile when I read my gas bill when its lower than I figured.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2015)

First of all, the rating you are looking at is INPUT BTUs.
You have to multiply THAT number by the efficiency to determine OUTPUT BTUs.
You know what your pellet usage is, the cost of pellets & you know the efficiency of your stove...
BTUs are BTUs no matter how you get them, so compare apples to apples & you will have your answer.


----------



## sam_m (Feb 3, 2015)

I've run a couple different ~32k inserts for the last 5 years. 

In my experience, the gas burned in the insert offsets the central (gas) heat 1:1. Your gas bill might not change much with gas stove vs 100% central heating.

The average in your situation will depend on the space being heated. In my place, the consumption is in the range of 0.25 therms per hour of operation.



carlc1ny said:


> I am thinking about replacing my current pellet stove with a natural gas fueled free standing direct vent stove. I am trying to calculate the average cost of operation (per hour) of the natural gas stove to see if its less expensive than the pellet operation and should I proceed with buying the natural gas stove. The stove I am looking at is rated at 16,000 to 32,000 BTU's. My question revolves around how will the stove operate, at what average BTU will the stove produce after it brings the zone to the preset thermostat temperature. In other words will the stove operate at 10,000 BTU's + or- X BTU's as I realize it won't be pumping out 32,000 BTU's constantly. All the formulas I find tell me to enter the max rated BTU's for calculation. Is there a "average" BTU I can use in my calculation or calculate it out at max BTU and smile when I read my gas bill when its lower than I figured.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 4, 2015)

I live in CNY also, Carl.  Natural gas in a free standing stove or insert that is near 80% efficiency is a no brainer when compared to pellets.  Cheaper, easier, cleaner.  A pellet stove on a thermostat moving from hi/low compared to an on off gas stove is going to be different.  What you do is set the gas stove valve to a setting that fits the temps.  No need to geek out on it, but something like "Medium works in fall/spring, high is nice when it stays under 20 degrees"   

Just go Natural gas.  Your house is going to require X btus to heat.  Unless you have a steady supply of pellets under $140 per ton (if I recall) each LB of pellets replaced by efficiently burned natural gas is going to save you everywhere.


----------

